# Play Sand



## Aqua sobriquet (6 Apr 2020)

Not sure of the actual colour of it yet but is Play Sand ok in a tank? Thinking about using it for Corydoras if I can’t source anything else easily. Plants in the tank will be easy to grow stuff like Moss and Anubias.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Apr 2020)

Hi all,
I’ve used play-sand without any issues.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## SRP3006 (6 Apr 2020)

I think it's OK but as it's very fine it can compact quite easily, Pool filter sand on the other hand I've used in previous African cichlid tanks and that worked well, it obviously needed a stir and a clean but it didn't compact and would be fine for corydoras.
That said a not too deep layer of play sand wouldn't build up gases.


----------



## sparkyweasel (6 Apr 2020)

I agree, it's very fine and can compact. If it's densely planted the roots help to keep it aerated, and burrowing snails can help to keep it from compacting. If you want an unplanted area for your corys, you could plant big rosette plants behind it and their roots will spread under the clear area.


----------



## Mark Nicholls (6 Apr 2020)

We have two tanks that employ playsand. It IS slightly higher maintenance than pool sand, requiring agitation to prevent compaction but on the plus side, our Corys love it, the plants do too and finally, its really inexpensive. You deed to wash it for ages before using it though. 
IF you are on a tight budget like us or find pool sand hard to get hold of, it works a treat.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (6 Apr 2020)

I mentioned it as some supermarkets sell it so it may be easier to source. Pool sand on the other hand might be hard to get hold of at the moment but thanks all for the comments.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (6 Apr 2020)

I’ve been looking for an online source of playsand for a kids sand pit and supermarkets do seem to be the best bet. Nowhere else I can find seems to be selling it... even Argos


----------



## Fisher2007 (7 Apr 2020)

Play sand is fine.  Had it in my 800 litre discus tank for a couple of years.  Just done go crazy with the depth


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (7 Apr 2020)

After a search I’ve now found half a bag of Unipac Aquarium silver sand in the shed together with another couple of litres in one of the garden bins. I have a total of around 6 litres which is more than enough to give me the 40mm depth I want.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (7 Apr 2020)

If anyone is looking for somewhere they can order play sand from online. I just ordered from Hope Education.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 Apr 2020)

Play sand is currently £2.50 for a 10kg bag at Tesco and £3.00 at Sainsbury’s.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (10 Apr 2020)

I have it for the aesthetic area in front of my hardscape, it’s Quikrete Play sand. I washed it before hand but it works just fine and it’s cheap! The only thing is not all sources are the same, so some bags can be pure white and others are more of brownish/tan.


----------

